# Mallard Duck killed with slingshot



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

I was only trying to flush the ducks for my friends falcon which was waiting patiently above the pond.OF course the ducks didnt want to lift off. At about 25 yds away I shot a few times just barely missing them with the little fishhunter catty ,7/8" .030 latex tapered to 5/8" bands and 3/8" steel ball.I considered this a very easy light target shooter. Boy was I wrong. I nailed her in the side of the head killing her. I filet the breast meat and will pan sear this in a cast iron frying pan--Mmm!!! Oh yeah when the ducks saw that they werent safe sitting in the water like ... they decided to flush. Thats when my frinds peregrine Bart smashed one down!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice shot, Mr. C.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

See ?

All that practice last week shooting at those walnuts, and the flying pig, really helped.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to go bud.


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

That was my Auntie


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh boy, looks like lie Corrado's gotta pay a wereguild for murder most _fowl_.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Way to go amigo!

Mallards are one of the greatest kills for a slingshot, not to mention quite tasty


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks .Yes practice to be consistant no matter what. I never get to shoot the Fish Hunter caddy as it just stays in my car.IF youve seen the size of this sling you wouldnt believe it. I bet it would fit in your front shirt pocket. I will try and find out just exactly what the steel ball did.Not suppose to use lead for waterfowl too--right! This was a nice six pointer I took out east with a 45 lb longbow.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good going amigo. I've got some ducks I've been scouting for a while that I need to look up. Great story and congratulations on the kill.


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

I checked where the ball hit and what penetration. It caught him in the side of the head behind the eye and punched a hole penetrating halfway thru the width of his head!! In otherwords its in his brain. My gosh.Like I said ,this was really just my light shooter as I have slings with twice the power and shooting 1/2" balls!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

cvarcher said:


> Thanks .Yes practice to be consistant no matter what. I never get to shoot the Fish Hunter caddy as it just stays in my car.IF youve seen the size of this sling you wouldnt believe it. I bet it would fit in your front shirt pocket. I will try and find out just exactly what the steel ball did.Not suppose to use lead for waterfowl too--right! This was a nice six pointer I took out east with a 45 lb longbow.


Nice whitetail and did ya make the bow? I forgot how much I liked hunting in NY; I use to have land in Goshen, NY. Now I'm in CA and the deer are a bit harder to stalk and shoot!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

You were shooting steel, so that was good. Did ya have duck stamps and a hunting licenses, or was it just an unfortunate accident?














I called my DFG and asked if I could shoot ducks with a sling bow and they really didn't know. The DFG officer said as long as I was shooting a fu fu arrow, it should be alright. Oh, and arrows float.


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> You were shooting steel, so that was good. Did ya have duck stamps and a hunting licenses, or was it just an unfortunate accident?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes I had the license and stamp anyway. No I didnt buil;d the longbow its a Howard Hill Wesley Special (all bamboo).


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

cvarcher said:


> You were shooting steel, so that was good. Did ya have duck stamps and a hunting licenses, or was it just an unfortunate accident?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes I had the license and stamp anyway. No I didnt buil;d the longbow its a Howard Hill Wesley Special (all bamboo).
[/quote]

That's a nice bow!









My boss got a duck on the golf course. He had teed up the ball and the duck walked up from behind him and stood over his ball. He adjusted and WHACK.







He stuck it in his golf bag and the following week we all had duck at the company BBQ. It wasn't exactly the legal method of take.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Let me tell you, I got hit in the *** with a line drive on the course, it hurts like heck. I have seen Geese just crumble from a hit in the side from a golf ball. 
Philly


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

good shooting


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

darren said:


> good shooting


You mean the golfer that shot philly in the arse ? Indeed !


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, he only missed a hole in one by 2 Inches.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

philly said:


> Yes, he only missed a hole in one by 2 Inches.


A few inches in the other direction and he would have been playing Croquet!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL funny now but it wasnt then, brought me to my knees.
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Head Shot with Slingshot


----------



## Hunter Gatherer (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice shot, all you need now is some plum sauce with pancakes


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

wonderful hunting!!!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice mate I've got a few ducks now they tasted great.


----------

